# Pink bumps, scabs on belly (opinion on picture)



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks like a staph infection. Could be allergic dermatitis. It looks a bit like what Lincoln gets and his are staph infections. Except Lincolns look way worse then that. You can use topical antibiotic cream for that since its not to big. I use Bactroban, Chlorahexadine, or Tresaderm

Lincoln is the king of allergies. Im amazed hes not allergic to his own butt hole yet


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like a skin infection. Time to go to the vet I think. Last time my Bailey's belly looked like that it turned into a resistant form of staph. So don't take any chances.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I dont rush to the antibiotics right away because they do so much damage to the system. I would wait a few days and use something topical, if its getting worse after that I would run a 3-4 week course of antibiotic. Why so long? Because any less and the infection will just start to develop a resistance to the antibiotic used. Ive been through this...7 times in about a 8 month span.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

A1Malinois said:


> I dont rush to the antibiotics right away because they do so much damage to the system. I would wait a few days and use something topical, if its getting worse after that I would run a 3-4 week course of antibiotic. Why so long? Because any less and the infection will just start to develop a resistance to the antibiotic used. Ive been through this...7 times in about a 8 month span.


which topical do you use? i was given Panalog (animax) for her vaginal area as a pup and still have some. it looks like it's a topical treatment for skin conditions.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

puppydogs said:


> which topical do you use? i was given Panalog (animax) for her vaginal area as a pup and still have some. it looks like it's a topical treatment for skin conditions.


You can use Panalog if you want. I use Bactroban, Chlorahexadine or Tresaderm. I will also bath in Pyoben shampoo (Benzoyl peroxide).


----------

